# Kala Passed Her CGC Test Tonight:) :)



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Kala passed her CGC tonight and we are so proud of her. She did great and she really enjoys obedience work(and so do I) so we will have to see what other obedience fun we can get ourselves into.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats! We have quite a few good citizens on this board now, it's great.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! My puppy is still in his puppy 101 so it will still be a long way for us…

Oh, you are in Hawaii!! I went to grad school in Hawaii and I really miss the island


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

:cheer2: *CONGRATULATIONS, KALA!!* :cheer2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go!! That is wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome accomplishment!! Congrats to you both! I just told Chagall Kala is his new "role model."


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Super Congrats!! Obedience is so fun. I wish I could find more to get into around here too. Have fun whatever you do.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Good girl Kala! And congratulations KMama!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay you! More details? What went the best? What was the most difficult part?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and Kala! Liver treats all around


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Yay you! More details? What went the best? What was the most difficult part?


Thanks everyone! Let's see, the sit, down, wait, and recall was super easy. She is a bit shy so when the man came at her with the grooming brush she wasn't too keen on that. She likes people but she likes to approach them first and she seems to like women better. She has always been a bit on the shy side, any pointers for this or is it just a temperament thing? She did fine on the seperation anxiety test while he held her and I left though. I still have to work on heeling and many other things to really fine tune it, but she really did a good job. I must admit that it made me super excited about obedience. I have had conformation, conformation on my mind for so long(I do think it is okay fun) but it was so much more rewarding to do this little basic obedience stuff. We are members of our local obedience club and we are in our third class now(first was puppy, then conformation and now clicker training), but I really want to jump into the real obedience stuff. I have got to get a book or something because I hadn't really even considered it until now, so I have lots of research to do. 

Poodles are just so unbelievably smart!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

That's awesome - you must be one proud Mom! Congrats Kala!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations! 
My boy Troy also earned his CGC at the end of April, and we are working on obedience now too. Like you, I was focused on conformation until he finished, so now I'm gung-ho on performance!
How many standard poodles are there in HI? Not many, I would think!
Vivienne


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Congratulations!
> My boy Troy also earned his CGC at the end of April, and we are working on obedience now too. Like you, I was focused on conformation until he finished, so now I'm gung-ho on performance!
> How many standard poodles are there in HI? Not many, I would think!
> Vivienne


Cool! It is fun isn't it? I still want to do conformation but I have a long wait for hair to grow again. There are actually quite a few Standards here but most don't compete in anything so you don't see them much. We are just about to start a club(I am working on a site to get people together for Poodle meet-n-greets.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Kala, and to Mom too!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Cool! It is fun isn't it? I still want to do conformation but I have a long wait for hair to grow again. There are actually quite a few Standards here but most don't compete in anything so you don't see them much. We are just about to start a club(I am working on a site to get people together for Poodle meet-n-greets.


What a great idea! Good luck with the club!


----------

